# problem installing mysql



## armaximo1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hello FreeBSD community come to you because I could not solve this problem try to install mysql will see but not installed I used the following commands to install the ports and mysql:

Ports:

```
portsnap fetch extract
```

then:


```
cd / usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server /

make all install clean WITH_XCHARSET =
```

But I get an error this is the error I get:

```
mysqlshow.c: In function 'main':
mysqlshow.c: 58: internal compiler error: Segmentation fault: 11
Please submit a full bug report,
if with preprocess source Appropriate.
See instructions for <URL:http://gcc.gnu.org/bugs.html>
*** Error code 1
mv-f .deps / mysqldump.Tpo .deps / mysql.Po
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1
1 error
*** Error code 1

Stop in / usr/ports/databases/mysql50-client.
*** Error code 1

Stop in / usr/ports/databases/mysql50-server.
```


What should I do to get work because I tried it with FreeBSD 7.1, 7.2 and this which is 8.2
but always fails

thanks


----------

